# Die Qual der Wahl!? Dell S2716DG, Acer Predator XB271HUA oder Asus ROG Swift PG278Q



## Der Schalker (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ich werde mir einen neuen Spiele TFT zulegen und brauche eine (oder mehrere) Entscheidungshilfen für das passende Modell:
Der Monitor soll 27" haben, soll 2.569 x 1.440 auflösen, 144hz und  G-Sync haben. Spiele hauptsächlich Shooter. Der Panel soll TN sein und  nicht IPS. Hab keine Lust ein Gerät für 800€ zu kaufen mit der Erwartung  erst den 2. oder 3. behalten zu können. Komme jetzt von einem 10 Jahre  alten SyncMaster 245B. Das sollte in Sachen Farbe ein neuer TN ja wohl  auch hinbekommen, auch ohne IPS Panel.

Ich habe meine Auswahl jetzt auf drei Modelle eingeschränkt und brauche  mal die ein oder andere Erfahrung von euch, wenn ihr einen der u.g.  Monitore euer Eigen nennt. 

1.) Dell S2716DG (ca. 600€)
2.) Acer Predator XB271HUA (ca. 600€)
3.) Asus ROG Swift PG278Q (ca. 660€)

Habt ihr einen der TFT's und könnt empfehlen oder abraten, bzw. zu welchem Modell würdet ihr raten?
Danke im voraus!


----------



## Zipacna (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo Schalker,

ich stand vor genau der gleichen Wahl, zumal ich auch den SyncMaster 245B besitze... 

Von der Leistung, dem Bild und Design hat mich der ROG PG278Q am meisten überzeugt.
Das Bild und die Ausleuchtung sind bei dem Monitor echt klasse und das Geld definitiv wert. Einziger Contra Punkt und demnach für mich nicht brauchbar sind die fehlenden weiteren Anschlüsse wie VGA oder HDMI. Der Monitor hat nur einen DP-Eingang. Nur zum Zocken definitiv ausreichend aber ich muss auch ab und an mein Geschäftsnotebook anschließen und auf das ständige unter den Tisch krabbeln hatte ich keine Lust.

Der Dell war für mich mega enttäuschend. Die Farben sind extrem blass und ein ständiger Grauschleier liegt über dem Bild. Selbst mit den empfohlenen Einstellungen in der NVIDIA Software brachte für mich kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis.
Der Acer sieht leider sehr billig aus, wobei ich aber zu dem Bild nichts Negatives sagen kann.

Fazit: Wenn du nur einen PC anschließen willst, empfehle ich dir den ASUS

Grüße


----------



## Zipacna (6. Juni 2016)

Zipacna schrieb:


> Hallo Schalker,
> 
> ich stand vor genau der gleichen Wahl, zumal ich auch den SyncMaster 245B besitze...
> 
> ...




Korrektur: ich habe mein Acer Feedback auf ein älteres Modell bezogen.
Ich werde mir den Acer auch gleich bestellen und testen, da dieser sehr vielversprechend klingt.


----------



## ile (6. Juni 2016)

Hab den Asus. Damals für 800 gekauft. Und nicht bereut.


----------



## Xploder270 (6. Juni 2016)

Habe den Acer ebenfalls bestellt und werde berichten, sobald ich ihn erhalte!


----------



## Der Schalker (6. Juni 2016)

Danke für eure Tipps. Hab mir jetzt den Asus ROG PG278Q  für 660€ bestellt. Hat mir als Gesamtpaket am besten gefallen s. Testvideo ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q - Nvidia G-Sync Monitor / Deutsch - YouTube . Ich hoffe ich bekomme ein fehlerfreies Exemplar. Werde berichten...


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juni 2016)

Viel Spass damit.

Btw, es heisst tearing, sprich teering oder tering und nicht tiering.
Gsync verhindert das zerreissen des Bildes, das hat hat nichts mit Tränen zu tun.
Google
Sorry für OT.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. Juni 2016)

Also ich habe selber den PG278Q, leider kann ich den Monitor nicht weiter empfehlen auch wenn ich gerne würde weil er ein toller Monitor ist, das Panel hat ein extremes Problem mit der Pixel Inversion, manche Leute bemerken den Effekt aber nicht, daher kannst du mal testen, falls dus siehst kannst ihn ja tauschen oder behalten so wie ichs gemacht habe. Bin aber noch mit Asus im Gespräch.


----------



## Der Schalker (7. Juni 2016)

Hab die Bestellung storniert weil Conrad trotz Angebot auf Rechnung zu zahlen plötzlich Vorkasse wollte. Jetzt bin ich wieder am grübeln welchen ich nehmen soll. What the F***


----------



## TheRev90 (7. Juni 2016)

Ich kann dir den Acer Predator XB271HUA empfehlen.
Hab den Monitor seit Samstag und bin sehr begeistert


----------



## Der Schalker (7. Juni 2016)

Zwei Stunden gegoogelt und bin wieder bei IPS Panel 
Wollte mir jetzt ggf den ACER Predator XB270HU zulegen.
Kostet mit 679€ ähnlich viel wie Asus ROG Swift PG278Q. Was meint ihr?


----------



## TheRev90 (7. Juni 2016)

Hier meine Meinung.



TheRev90 schrieb:


> So hab den Monitor seit gestern früh
> 
> Verarbeitung ist wirklich Top und der Rand des Monitor ist gerade mal ein Viertel so breit wie bei meinen Vorgängermodellen
> Farbdarstellung und generell die Bildqualität ist großartig, jedoch muss man am Monitor einige Einstellungen vornehmen um das Optimum herauszuholen.
> ...



Musst du für dich dann im Endeffekt entscheiden auf welche Features du Wert legst und auf welche nicht. Ich konnte den Monitor für 499€ bekommen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Juni 2016)

Ich würde dir auch zum Acer raten


----------



## Der Schalker (8. Juni 2016)

Hab mir heute den ACER XB270HU im Media Markt gekauft. Hab das IPS Panel dort für 649€ bekommen. Das Bild ist knackig scharf, G-Sync ist super.
Alle Spiele laufen zwar schlechter als in Full HD (ist ja klar) aber alles ist mit meiner GTX780 spielbar. Leider ist in der rechten Ecke unten auch bei mir das bekannte IPS Glow. So ca. 20% des Bildschirms.
Bei hellen farbigen Spielszenen sieht man es nicht, aber in dunklen Szenen sieht man es schon arg, da gehen die Farben aufgrund des Leuchtens flöten.
Hat jemand den gleichen Monitor und hat optimale Settings für Helligkeit und Co? Aber ganz kann man das wohl nicht abstellen. 
Ein TN Panel sollte den Effekt ja nicht haben. Ist die Frage, ob bei der Größe eher der Blickwinkel stört beim TN oder das IPS Glow beim IPS.
 So nah wie ich davor sitze solle der Blickwinkel eher weniger  ins Gewicht fallen. Muss mal das ein oder andere Game testen und am Wochenende überlegen ob ich den TFT wieder zurückbringe. 
Bei Media Markt gibt es auch Geld zurück. Was meint ihr? Fahre ich (sitze ca. 30cm vor dem Bildschirm)eventuell doch besser mit einem TN Panel?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2016)

Ich glaub du meinst eher Backlightbleeding.
Du sitzt 30cm davor?
Bisschen nah oder?


----------



## Der Schalker (8. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich glaub du meinst eher Backlightbleeding.
> Du sitzt 30cm davor?
> Bisschen nah oder?


 Ja ok, sind wohl eher 40cm... Na ja, bin 51 und hab noch keinen Bock auf ne Lesebrille . Ja, es kann auch Backlightbleeding sein. Auf jeden Fall störts bei dunkeln Bildern/Szenen. Es verbessert oder verschlechtert sich auch aus anderen Blickwinkeln.
Ist das bei nem TN Panel auch zu befürchten? Bei meinem alten Syncmaster war das nicht so ausgeprägt. War aber auch nur 24" ...


----------



## Pronounta (8. Juni 2016)

Der Schalker schrieb:


> Ist das bei nem TN Panel auch zu befürchten? Bei meinem alten Syncmaster war das nicht so ausgeprägt. War aber auch nur 24" ...



BLB kannste bei jedem Monitor haben, bei IPS-Monitoren ist das Risiko aber höher.

Dazu kommt noch die große Fehlerrate beim (so weit ich weiß immer noch) einigen 1440P 144hz IPS-Panel. Da findest du sehr oft irgendwelche Macken.


----------



## Der Schalker (9. Juni 2016)

Hab jetzt mal bei meinem alten SynMaster und bei dem neuen IPS Panel den Testfilm laufen lassen.  Backlight Bleed Test - YouTube Mein alter TFT leuchtet doch stärker als der neue... Hab ich es vorher nicht bemerkt, weil ich nicht drauf geachtet hatte?
Bei 24" fällte es vielleicht nicht so auf... Außerdem habe ich mal auf beiden TFT's den gleichen Film laufen lassen und in der gleichen Szene gestoppt. Hab dann mit Gamma (Spiel) und Farbtemperatur (Warm) gespielt und hatte das gewohnte Bild meines TFT's.
Vorher war es viel zu blass gegenüber dem alten Syncmaster. Jetzt teste ich noch Crysis und dann schlaf ich mal ne Nacht drüber. Momentan steht die Laune eher auf "Halten" ...
Hab mir den Asus Swift PG278Q noch bestellt und werde die beiden am Wochenende mal vergleichen.


----------



## LarsGTX770 (9. Juni 2016)

Ich habe den  Dell S2716DG  dieser  hat für ein Tn-panel nach den richtigen Einstellungen von tft.central mit icc profil ein top bild  und keine Pixel fehler oder Toten pixel oder sonstiges


----------



## Xploder270 (9. Juni 2016)

"Der Artikel wird in Kürze vom zuständigen Produktmanager bestellt und
voraussichtlich Anfang nächster Woche ab Lager verfügbar sein."

- Alternate zum Acer XB271HUA


----------



## Der Schalker (10. Juni 2016)

So, der Asus Swift PG278Q kommt heute. Bin gespannt, wie ich den Unterschiede IPS vs TN Panel bewerte. Wenn der dämliche IPS Glow bei dem  ACER XB270HU nicht wäre, wäre der perfekt. Hab gestern Doom gespielt und das G-Sync ist einfach genial. Selbst wenn die FPS Zahlen runter gehen sieht es noch flüssig aus. Da hätte ich vei V-Sync schon an den Details geschraubt. Und Crysis 1 ist ne Wucht. Seit 10 Jahren warte ich darauf die Mutter aller Shooter mal richtig flüssig zu spielen. Jetzt geht es endlich. Wie geil sieht das denn aus!! Selbst nach 10 Jahren für mich optisch noch einer der besten Shooter. Und das mit meiner GTX780. Im Juli kommt die GTX1070 rein  . Heute abend dann der Test mit dem  Asus Swift PG278Q. Werde berichten welchen ich letztendlich behalten habe...


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. Juni 2016)

Falls wer Interesse an einem PG278Q hat, hier gibt es den zurzeit als 2 Tage Messe Produkt für einen sehr guten Preis: ASUS ROG PG278Q Monitor 27" WQHD 2560x1440 1ms G-SYNC 144Hz 3D wie neu UVP 699,- 0886227752454 | eBay

Preisvorschläge werden sogar akzeptiert.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2016)

Find ich zu teuer, vor allem ohne Kabel.


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. Juni 2016)

Stimmt, wenn man bedenkt das neupreis 699€ ist und die Preisvorschläge mit 509 euro annehmen. hat man gradmal 190€ gespart und dafür ein Gerät das lediglich auf einer Messe ausgestellt wurde und ohne Kabel die man nicht benötigt. Ein Kabel hat man ja meist daheim liegen.

Da lohnt sich dann der Neukauf schon sehr im Vergleich. 190€ für Kabel ist ein Wort  Mir kam das grade Recht das Angebot, ich hab einen bestellt und mein Preisvorschlag wurde angenommen. Guter Tausch für mich da ich fast nur WQHD zocke und sogar noch 144Hz bekomme. Ein DP Kabel hab ich auch rumliegen hier, also brauche ich das nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2016)

Gab schon andere Angebote die besser waren.
Aber ist ja auch egal.


----------



## Xploder270 (10. Juni 2016)

Habe den XB271HUA heute bei Alternate abholen können.

Hier das Service-Menü: https://abload.de/img/xb271hua_statspayls.png

Man sieht, dass ein AUO M270DTN01.3 Panel verbaut ist, wie beim FreeSync-Modell XG270HU.  Der Dell hat übrigens das M270DTN01.5,
Die 165Hz werden also (wenn überhaupt! bei mir klappt es z.B. nicht) nur über Overclocking erreicht.

Das Panel hat durch das Coating ein leichtes Glitzern. BLB absolut nicht vorhanden.
Out of the Box ist der Monitor sehr blass (wie beim Dell), Gamma lässt sich zwar im Menü auf 2.2 schalten, es muss aber trotzdem über ICC, Treiber oder InGame nachgebessert werden.

Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich das Gerät behalte. Design/Verarbeitung Top aber Bildqualität lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2016)

Wenn der Wert ähnlich dem des XG270HU sein sollte, dann ist der Gammawert zu niedrig.
Ein Asus PG278Q ist da ne Ecke besser.
Wenn du auf Gsync verzichtest, wäre der BenQ XL2730Z ne gute Wahl.


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gab schon andere Angebote die besser waren.
> Aber ist ja auch egal.



was es mal gab und was nicht spielt aber keine Rolle. Wichtig ist es was es im Moment gibt da ich einen neuen Monitor brauche. Und da mein Preisvorschlag angenommen wurde ist das für mich ein sehr gutes Angebot. Ich muss so gut wie nix draufzahlen und hab nen neuen tollen Monitor


----------



## Der Schalker (10. Juni 2016)

DHL hat leider trotz Ankündigung nicht mehr ausgeliefert. Kann den Asus Swift PG278Q leider erst morgen testen.


----------



## Xploder270 (11. Juni 2016)

Der XB271HUA geht dann heute zurück. Die Pixel Inversion und daraus resultierenden vertikalen Linien bei Bewegungen waren doch zu unangenehm für mich.
Leider haben dieses Problem wohl sämtliche 1440p 144Hz TN-Panels. 

Vielleicht mal den MG279Q probieren? G-Sync brauche ich nach Test doch nicht. Hatte leider keinen nennenswerten Vorteil gegenüber V-Sync Off, wenn man Tearing verkraftet.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juni 2016)

Der MG279Q hats nicht so mit der Qualität.
Aber es bliebe dann ja nur IPS.
Produktvergleich ASUS MG279Q, Acer XF270HUbmijdprz, Acer Predator XB270HUbprz, Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz, ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, Eizo Foris FS2735 | Geizhals Deutschland
Von denen würde ich den Acer XB271 nehmen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (11. Juni 2016)

Xploder270 schrieb:


> Der XB271HUA geht dann heute zurück. Die Pixel Inversion und daraus resultierenden vertikalen Linien bei Bewegungen waren doch zu unangenehm für mich.
> Leider haben dieses Problem wohl sämtliche 1440p 144Hz TN-Panels.
> 
> Vielleicht mal den MG279Q probieren? G-Sync brauche ich nach Test doch nicht. Hatte leider keinen nennenswerten Vorteil gegenüber V-Sync Off, wenn man Tearing verkraftet.


 Ich habe auch das Problem und steh da immer noch mit Asus in Kontakt, die schrieben mir folgendes : 
*natürlich können technische Geräte überarbeitet werden, sei es durch ein Firmware update oder eine Überarbeitung des Panels. Das Problem welches Sie beschrieben kamm wohl nur bei bestimmten Geräten einer Charge vor, Bitte melden Sie den Monitor einmal auf rma.asus.de zum Service an. 


*Also ich denke auch nicht das es nur eine Charge davon betroffen ist, diese Verschleierung dieses Problems ist wirklich eine Frechheit. 
Ich habe auch noch nie gelesen das es bisher eine Lösung gab oder das Geräte eingeschickt wurden und die durch so was dann liefen... vieleicht gibts hier ja auch Besitzer die das schon gemacht haben ?


----------



## Xploder270 (11. Juni 2016)

Hab den MG279Q geholt. NULL Backlight Bleed! 
Hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet. Jetzt erstmal einstellen.

Panel ist vom Dezember 2015.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juni 2016)

Glückwunsch.


----------



## TheRev90 (11. Juni 2016)

Scheint ja eine richtige Lotterie zu sein mit einwandfreien Panels 

Zum Glück hab ich mit meinem Gerät keine Probleme ... Das nötige Quäntchen Glück gehabt


----------



## Der Schalker (12. Juni 2016)

So, ich habe den Asus ROG PG278Q heute bekommen. Nachdem ich das Setting optimiert hatte wurde Doom gestartet. Ohne, dass ich hier was von Pixel Inversion und vertikalen Linien gelesen hatte vielen mir direkt diese Gitterlinien bei Nahkämpfen und Feuernschüssen auf.
Die direkte Kontrolle auf dem IPS Panel Acer XP27OHU zeigte diese Linien nicht sondern ein schönes gleichmäßiges Bild (außer halt bei dunklen Szenen).
Jetzt habe ich die Wahl zwischen einem IPS Panel der geile Farben macht, keine Pixel Inversion zeigt aber rechts unten nerviges IPS Glow hat, welches in dunklen Szenen (z.B Startsequenz in Crysis 1/Strand)  an dieser Stelle einen Einheitsbrei an Schwarz zeigt > GEHT GARNICHT... 
Und einem TN Panel der nicht ganz so geile Farben macht (ist nach der Profilanpassung aber nah dran), kein IPS Glow macht sonder ein schööönes gleichmäßiges Bild ohne Taschanlampe von hinten... ABER LEIDER DIESE SCHEISS GITTERLINIEN MACHT BEIM KÄÄÄMFPEEEN > GEHT AUCH NICHT
Gibt es denn kein Gerät für fast 1000€, welches weder IPS Glow noch Pixel Inversion macht. Ich glaub ich muss mir eins schnitzen...  Oder habt ihr noch nen Tipp???  Mann eigentlich kann man keins behalten für den Preis aber worauf soll ich dann mit meiner GTX1070 in WHQL zocken


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2016)

Du könntest den Acer solange tauschen, bis du einen ohne Backlightbleeding erwischst.
Den IPS glow haben alle, da kannst du nichts machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber um sicher zu gehen, links Backlightbleeding und rechts IPS glow zusammen mit dem BLB.


----------



## Lockeye (12. Juni 2016)

Stand vor der selben Wahl, hab aufgrund der schlechten Reviews des Asus Rog's (von 20 Modellen, 17 mit starkem BLB) zum Acer gegriffen.

Hatte gleich Glück und habe ein Modell mit sehr wenig BLB erwicht


----------



## Der Schalker (12. Juni 2016)

Lockeye schrieb:


> Stand vor der selben Wahl, hab aufgrund der schlechten Reviews des Asus Rog's (von 20 Modellen, 17 mit starkem BLB) zum Acer gegriffen.
> Hatte gleich Glück und habe ein Modell mit sehr wenig BLB erwicht


Bin mir auch noch nicht sicher, welchen ich behalten soll. Wo  hat Dein Acer denn  IPS Glow. Meiner eigentlich nur unten in der Rechten Ecke.

 Mittlerweile glaube ich, dass mein Acer garnicht so schlecht ist. Hab Bilder von anderen IPS TFT'S gesehen die deutlich mehr IPS Glow haben als meiner. Hab gestern gemerkt, dass mein alter Rechner ja auch schon eine Karte mit DP und GSYNC hat (GTX670) und habe den Acer jetzt dort angeschlossen um den direkten Vergleich zu haben und habe bei Tageslicht mal geteste. Die Schwarzwerte sind bei dem IPS grundsätzlich besser und die Farbabstimmung ist weicher und ohne harte Übergänge. Das Monitotest Tool zeigt bei dem Graubild beim Asus Balkenbildung und beim Acer nicht. Scheint halt der IPS besser zu machen. Bei hellem Tageslicht bemerke ich den IPS Glow auch selbst bei dunklen Stellen (Crysis 1) nicht. Geil ist, dass Crysis selbst mit der GTX670 durch das GSYNC noch flüssig spielbar ist (Nur Hight & 4fach AA). Leider kann ich den Raum nicht abdunkeln und muss mit dem echten Vergleich bis heute Abend warten. Aber schlecht sind beide nicht. Keiner hat Staubeinlagen oder Pixelfehler. Beim Asus gefällt mir die Ergonomie besser als beim Acer. Das ODS lässt sich besser steuern. Die Betriebslampe ist nicht so nervig blau wie beim Acer. Den Lichtring am Fuss kann man abschalten. Der Acer hat einen Klavierlackrahmen in dem sich der Bildschirm spiegelt. Ist jetzt nicht so dramatisch, aber das ist beim Asus besser gelöst. Schmaler und matt. Wenn ich wüsste, dass einen Asus PG279Q mit kaum IPS Glow bekommen könnte würde ich ggf den nehmen. Der hat die Ergonomie des Asus PG278Q und IPS. Wenn der nicht so schlechte Rezessionen hätte. Allerdings habe ich den Acer für 650€ bekommen und der Asus kostet 800€. Erstmal den direkten Vergleichstest im Dunkeln heute abend... Natürlich NACH DEM SPIEL gegen die Ukraine


----------



## Der Schalker (12. Juni 2016)

Habe jetzt mal OD auf "Extrem" gestellt und siehe da, das Pixel Inversion Problem mit den vertikalen Linien  ist weg beim TN Panel Asus PG278Q. Wenn das nachher beim Spielen auch nicht mehr auffällt werde ich wohl das TN Panel behalten, da kein BLB oder IPS Glow... Bin gespannt wie der driekte  Vergleich im Dunkeln aussieht


----------



## ThomasHAFX (12. Juni 2016)

Bei welchen Spiel ist dir die Pixel Inversion den überhaupt aufgefallen  ?
Kann mir nicht ganz vorstellen das sie mit der Extrem Einstellung weg ist....


----------



## Der Schalker (12. Juni 2016)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Bei welchen Spiel ist dir die Pixel Inversion den überhaupt aufgefallen  ?
> Kann mir nicht ganz vorstellen das sie mit der Extrem Einstellung weg ist....


Aufgefallen waren mir Pixel Inversion/vertikalen Linien bei Doom und beim Scrollen im Browser z.B. bei den Diagrammen auf dieser Seit Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 review - DX11: 3DMark FireStrike (2013)


----------



## ThomasHAFX (12. Juni 2016)

Der Schalker schrieb:


> Aufgefallen waren mir Pixel Inversion/vertikalen Linien bei Doom und beim Scrollen im Browser z.B. bei den Diagrammen auf dieser Seit Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 review - DX11: 3DMark FireStrike (2013)


Und jetzt auf Extreme sind sie weg ?


----------



## Der Schalker (12. Juni 2016)

Beim Scrollen auf der o.g. Seite ist das mit "Extrem" weg. Ob das beim Spielen auch weg ist teste ich jetzt...
Nee die Streifen sind bei schnellen Bewegungen leider noch da ...
Leider besonders auffällig in Dying Light. Gerade in Kampfszenen fällt es besonders auf. Stört mich mehr als Backlight Bleeding und IPS Glow...


----------



## Lockeye (13. Juni 2016)

Der Schalker schrieb:


> Bin mir auch noch nicht sicher, welchen ich behalten soll. Wo  hat Dein Acer denn  IPS Glow. Meiner eigentlich nur unten in der Rechten Ecke.
> 
> Mittlerweile glaube ich, dass mein Acer garnicht so schlecht ist. Hab Bilder von anderen IPS TFT'S gesehen die deutlich mehr IPS Glow haben als meiner. Hab gestern gemerkt, dass mein alter Rechner ja auch schon eine Karte mit DP und GSYNC hat (GTX670) und habe den Acer jetzt dort angeschlossen um den direkten Vergleich zu haben und habe bei Tageslicht mal geteste. Die Schwarzwerte sind bei dem IPS grundsätzlich besser und die Farbabstimmung ist weicher und ohne harte Übergänge. Das Monitotest Tool zeigt bei dem Graubild beim Asus Balkenbildung und beim Acer nicht. Scheint halt der IPS besser zu machen. Bei hellem Tageslicht bemerke ich den IPS Glow auch selbst bei dunklen Stellen (Crysis 1) nicht. Geil ist, dass Crysis selbst mit der GTX670 durch das GSYNC noch flüssig spielbar ist (Nur Hight & 4fach AA). Leider kann ich den Raum nicht abdunkeln und muss mit dem echten Vergleich bis heute Abend warten. Aber schlecht sind beide nicht. Keiner hat Staubeinlagen oder Pixelfehler. Beim Asus gefällt mir die Ergonomie besser als beim Acer. Das ODS lässt sich besser steuern. Die Betriebslampe ist nicht so nervig blau wie beim Acer. Den Lichtring am Fuss kann man abschalten. Der Acer hat einen Klavierlackrahmen in dem sich der Bildschirm spiegelt. Ist jetzt nicht so dramatisch, aber das ist beim Asus besser gelöst. Schmaler und matt. Wenn ich wüsste, dass einen Asus PG279Q mit kaum IPS Glow bekommen könnte würde ich ggf den nehmen. Der hat die Ergonomie des Asus PG278Q und IPS. Wenn der nicht so schlechte Rezessionen hätte. Allerdings habe ich den Acer für 650€ bekommen und der Asus kostet 800€. Erstmal den direkten Vergleichstest im Dunkeln heute abend... Natürlich NACH DEM SPIEL gegen die Ukraine



Bei mir genau dasselbe, BLB tritt nur in der rechten unteren Ecke auf und ist auch hier nur bei genauerer Betrachtung zu bemerken.

Stand auch vor der selben Entscheidung, Asus PG279Q oder der Acer, technische Spezifikationen sind soweit gleich. Wäre der BLB bei meinem störend gewesen hätte ich probeweise zum Asus gegriffen.

PS: Die Betriebslampe lässt sich im ODS abschalten


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juni 2016)

Klugscheiss an.
Es heisst OSD.
Klugscheiss aus.

Wenn einem die Pixel Inversion auffällt, dann sollte man zu IPS wechseln.


----------



## Der Schalker (13. Juni 2016)

Lockeye schrieb:


> Bei mir genau dasselbe, BLB tritt nur in der rechten unteren Ecke auf und ist auch hier nur bei genauerer Betrachtung zu bemerken.
> 
> Stand auch vor der selben Entscheidung, Asus PG279Q oder der Acer, technische Spezifikationen sind soweit gleich. Wäre der BLB bei meinem störend gewesen hätte ich probeweise zum Asus gegriffen.
> 
> PS: Die Betriebslampe lässt sich im ODS abschalten


Wo lässt sich die Betriebslampe denn abschalten? Ich habe den Acer XB270HU. Ich finde dazu keinen Eintrag im OSD oder im Manual ... . Haben wir das gleiche Modell?
Ich habe ja das ältere IPS Model Acer XB270HU Acer XB XB270HU - PC Flachbildschirme: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Hast Du den oder das TN Modell/IPS Modell von Acer?
Den Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz 69 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
oder den Acer Predator XB271Hbmiprz - 69 cm (27"), NVidia G-Sync, 144 Hz, 1 ms, Höhenverstellung, USB-Hub, DisplayPort bei notebooksbilliger.de
Sorry, komme gerade mit den Modellbezeichnungen etwas durcheinander


----------



## Lockeye (13. Juni 2016)

... jetzt gibts den bei notebooksbilliger für 200 Euro weniger, da hab ich wieder mal ein Geschäft gemacht.

Ja habe den XB271HUbmiprz, hier lässt sich unter Settings, die Power LED auf Auto Off stellen.


----------



## Der Schalker (13. Juni 2016)

Lockeye schrieb:


> ... jetzt gibts den bei notebooksbilliger für 200 Euro weniger, da hab ich wieder mal ein Geschäft gemacht.
> 
> Ja habe den XB271HUbmiprz, hier lässt sich unter Settings, die Power LED auf Auto Off stellen.


Dann musst Du das TN Panel haben. Das IPS Panel kostet bei notebooksbilliger 779€ Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz - 69 cm (27"), IPS, NVidia G-Sync, 144Hz, WQHD, Höhenverstellung, Pivot, DisplayPort bei notebooksbilliger.de

Hab mir heute den Acer XB271HU bestellt (Amazon 789€) Acer Predator XB1 69 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor. IPS wird es wohl werden, weil mich die vertikalen Linien beim Spielen mit dem TN-Panel mehr stören, als das Backlight Bleeding. Die Linien sehe ich fast immer, das BLB nur bei dunklen Szenen. Außerdem wirken die Farben beim IPS geschmeidiger. Mal sehen, wie der Nachfolger strahlt, bzw. ob ich Glück beim Panel haben. Wenn nicht, werde ich wohl den Acer XB270HU behalten. Dann weiß ich aber zumindest, dass das Modell nicht so schlecht ist. Außerdem hab ich schon viel zu viel Stunden mit dem Testen verbracht. Ich will endlich was von dem Teil haben


----------



## Lockeye (13. Juni 2016)

Wusste nicht das Acer auch ein TN Panel in der Größenordnung in Petto hat. 

Habe mir vor einem Monat das Modell mit IPS Panel geholt. War für mich auch ein ausschlaggebendes Kaufargument.


----------



## Zipacna (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern kam auch mein Acer XB271HUAbmiprz an. Der erste Eindruck ist überraschend positiv, was die Verarbeitung angeht.
In manchen Foren und Posts habe ich gelesen, das auch bei dem Monitor ein generell schlechtes Grundsetting eingestellt ist, was ich bestätigen kann. Unter TFTcentral konnte ich jedoch leider noch keine empfohlenen Einstellungen finden. Habt Ihr hierzu Vorschläge oder kann man sich an Settings eines anderen Monitors orientieren?

Viele Grüße
Zip


----------



## Der Schalker (17. Juni 2016)

Zipacna schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gestern kam auch mein Acer XB271HUAbmiprz an. Der erste Eindruck ist überraschend positiv, was die Verarbeitung angeht.
> In manchen Foren und Posts habe ich gelesen, das auch bei dem Monitor ein generell schlechtes Grundsetting eingestellt ist, was ich bestätigen kann. Unter TFTcentral konnte ich jedoch leider noch keine empfohlenen Einstellungen finden. Habt Ihr hierzu Vorschläge oder kann man sich an Settings eines anderen Monitors orientieren?
> ...



Hab meinen auch gestern bekommen. Bin noch am testen... Hab mal diese Einstellunen versucht ACER XB271HU - Best picture settings ( Brightness, Constrast, RGB, Gamma, Colour calibration ) - YouTube


----------



## Der Schalker (17. Juni 2016)

Oder auf dieser Seite die Einstellungen probieren. Wenn Du registriert bist, kanns Du auch das icm Profil herunterladen und als Standard definieren...  Acer XB271HU- share your experience and show pics! - Page 157


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2016)

Nur nützt dir das Profil nicht viel.
Bei Spielen funktioniert es nicht und es wurde ein anderer Monitor für eine bestimmte Umgebung kalibriert.


----------



## Zipacna (18. Juni 2016)

Bei dem Monitor ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass das Bild links, rechts und oben nicht ganz an den Rand geht, unten allerdings schon...
Ist das normal?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2016)

Jap, das ist das Panel was aussen da ist.
Unten ist genug Platz zum verstecken.


----------



## Der Schalker (18. Juni 2016)

So, ich werde jetzt den Acer XB271HUbmiprz behalten, bzw. mir noch ein anderes Modell bestellen um die 50€ Cashback zu kassieren . Aber es wird halt der Acer XB271HUbmiprz! Den Acer XB270HU habe ich beim  MediaMarkt  umgetauscht. Grundsätzlich war das Vorgängermodell vom Bild her schon in  Ordnung. Hab lange getestet und mit den Einstellungen gespielt, aber vom Bild her konnte ich zu keinem eindeutig tendieren. Ja, vielleicht ist das neue Modell etwas besser, die Reflexion ist gegenüber dem Vorgänger etwas reduziert worden und BLB tritt etwas weniger auf aber das sind keine Welten. Aber  das was mir bei dem neuen besser gefällt ist, dass er HDMI hat (kann man ggf   mal brauchen),  dass die Statuslampe ausgeschaltet werden kann (das war bei dem Vorgänger nicht möglich, auch kein dimmen und die war schon arg hell im dunkeln), dass das neue Modell einen sehr dünnen matten Rand hat und kein Klavierlack. Da spiegelt sich nix. Wenn mans braucht noch 165hz und deutlich mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten (z.B. Deep Black) als beim Vorgänger. Durch die Cashback Aktion zahle ich jetzt 50€ mehr für das neue Modell und das ist es mir wert. Das Modell wirkt einfach wertiger und ist zweckmäßiger. Das Predator Design ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig,  aber als Gamermonitor  passend. Hoffe dem ein oder anderen hat mein  kleiner Erfahrungsbericht geholfen, so wie mir schon viele eurer Threads und Kommentare geholfen haben. Jetzt kann die GTX1070 kommen... sobald die Customerdesigns erhältlich sind und dann gehts ans Zocken in WQHD


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. Juni 2016)

Also Asus ist der Meinung das diese Pixel Inversion des PG278Q  ein Problem einer Charge ist, die schicken mir jetzt einen neuen zu, bin sehr gespannt ob das einen Unterschied macht


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2016)

Wenn das ein Problem einer Charge sein soll, dann muss das eine sehr grosse Charge gewesen sein.
Ansonsten Wäre es schon sehr komisch, dass dieselbe Charge seit über einem Jahr produziert wird.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Problem einer Charge sein soll, dann muss das eine sehr grosse Charge gewesen sein.
> Ansonsten Wäre es schon sehr komisch, dass dieselbe Charge seit über einem Jahr produziert wird.



Ja, das denk ich mir auch, wäre aber für mich super wenn das Gerät diesen Fehler wirklich nimmer hätte, ich hoffe ja nur nicht das er mit Pixelfehler daher kommt, gibt ja viele die davon berichten das ihr Austauschgerät von 2014 stammt und noch Pixelfehler hat oder Gebrauchs spuren von Reparaturen .
Asus schrieb : 
Wenn ein Fehler an einem bestimmten Panel und der Hersteller des Panels dies mitbekommt ist es nicht unüblich das ein rework vorgenommen wird, so das nciht alle Panel betroffen sind sondern nur eine bestimmte charge.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2016)

Das ist schon bekannt, seit dem es ihn gibt.
Also seit 2 Jahren, der Dell 2716DG hat ja das gleiche Problem.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist schon bekannt, seit dem es ihn gibt.
> Also seit 2 Jahren, der Dell 2716DG hat ja das gleiche Problem.


Das ist mir auch bewusst, habe ich auch nachgelesen das in beiden Geräten  das gleiche Panel verbaut wurde, wäre interesant was Dell dazu sagt, mal direkt anschreiben


----------



## Zipacna (23. Juni 2016)

Guten Morgen Leute,

wie sind denn eure Meinungen des XB271HUA?
Kann es sein dass dieser Monitor, trotz TN, auch BLB hat? Zumindest kommt mir das ein wenig so vor...
Irgendwas sagt mir das es ggf. doch noch etwas besser geht und bin am überlegen es ggf. doch nochmal mit einem IPS zu versuchen.

Grüße
Zip


----------



## Taonris (23. Juni 2016)

Zipacna schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Leute,
> 
> wie sind denn eure Meinungen des XB271HUA?
> Kann es sein dass dieser Monitor, trotz TN, auch BLB hat? Zumindest kommt mir das ein wenig so vor...
> ...



Zum HUA hab ich kaum was gefunden was Tests oder Erfahrungen betrifft also würde ich da eventuell noch ein wenig abwarten der ist ja auch noch nicht lange am Markt der Preis wird sicher noch fallen. Ich habe aber sowohl über Asus als auch über Acer was ihre  Monitore betrifft ziemliche Horrorgeschichten gehört. Bei Asus weiß ich das es nicht nur beim IPS-Modell riesige Qualitätsprobleme gibt sondern auch beim PG278Q bei Acer hab ich ähnliche Geschichten über den  XB271HU gehört wies beim neuen TN aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen da man da kaum noch Erfahrungsberichte findet. Wenn ich 700-800€ für einen Monitor ausgebe sollte alles passen und deshalb  hätte ich zumindest kein Interesse an  dieser IPS-Lotterie. Ansonsten gäbe es da noch den BenQ XL2730Z und den Dell S2716DG. Der Dell hat Probleme mit dem Gamma Wert, diese kann man aber zumindest im Desktop-Betrieb relativ leicht beheben allerdings ist er im Moment auch ziemlich teuer Ende April war er ca 120€ günstiger als aktuell und deshalb würde ich auch da auf einen Deal warten falls du Interesse hast. Der BenQ scheint auch eine gute Wahl zu sein wenn du auf Gsynch verzichten kannst.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Juni 2016)

Also ich habe das Austauschgerät von Asus direkt zurück geschickt nach dem die Pixel Inversion noch immer da war, beim Ausschaltknopf hat die Farbe gefehlt und er hatte 3 Staub Einschlüsse am Bildschirm.


----------



## FieteFBL (24. Juni 2016)

Moin zusammen, welchen WQHD ,144hz, und G-Sync Monitor könnt ihr denn am meisten empfehlen ?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2016)

Da wirst du keine eindeutige Antwort kriegen, wie du vielleicht an den letzten Sieben Seiten sehen kannst.


----------



## FieteFBL (24. Juni 2016)

Du scheinst schon recht erfahren zu sein, was sagst du denn ?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2016)

Das man das kaufen sollte, was einem persönlich am meisten anspricht.
Für mich war das der Asus PG278Q, bis halt zum Wechsel auf 21:9 und VA.
Alles hat seine Vor-und Nachteile, man muss halt wissen was man will.


----------



## jLLL (24. Juni 2016)

Ich hab momentan den S2716DG und den PG278Q hier. Das ist ne Entscheidung zwischen Pest und Cholera.

PG278Q:
+ äußerlich super verarbeitet
+ wenig Ghosting
+ keine Pixelfehler
- extrem wahrnehmbare Pixel Inversion
- Antiglanzbeschichtung ist super rau und vor allem bei weißem Hintergrund sehr störend und nimmt dem Bild generell viel Pracht
- meiner hat am unteren Rand BacklightBleeding
- das Bild ist sehr inhomogen

S2716DG:
+ Pixel Inversion ist beinahe nie zu bemerken
+ Antiglanzbeschichtung fällt nicht auf
+ Die Farben sind wirklich erstaunlich für ein TN-Panel, ist nahezu identisch mit meinem IPS und das auf Werkseinstellung.
+ kein BacklightBleeding
+ sehr homogenes Bild
+ keine Pixelfehler
- äußerlich schlechte Verarbeitung (Standfuß bewegt sich beim Schwenken leicht mit, Gehäuse knarzt und fühlt sich nicht wertig an, Power Button nahezu unmöglich zu drücken)
- deutliches Ghosting (auf Einstellung "Normal") Ist im Browser besonders auffällig beim Scrollen mit speziellen Hintergründen. In Spielen fällt es im Vergleich zum Asus auch auf.

Ich werde den Dell behalten, obwohl mir das Ghosting nen Dorn im Auge ist und er sich im Vergleich zu meinem BenQ 2411z langsamer anfühlt (Aus Sicht eines CSGO-Spielers auf hohem Niveau).
Die Probleme des Asus waren für mich einfach nicht tragbar.

Alle die hier den Dell schon hatten oder noch haben: Hatten eure Panel auch so starkes Ghosting oder sollte ich meinen austauschen lassen?

Ich habe den Dell für 450€ bekommen und der Acer wird für 600€ vermutlich mit ähnlichen Problemen kämpfen. Die IPS-Monitore starten bei 750€ und haben wieder ganz andere Probleme.
Wie gesagt, die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera.


----------



## Bastian83 (1. November 2017)

Ich würde das Thema gerne hervorholen, da nun ein gutes Jahr vergangen ist (eventuell neue Entwicklungen/Erkenntnisse?) und ich vor einer ähnlichen Fragestellung stehe.

* stelle mir aktuell einen neuen Gaming/Internetrechner zusammen, ohne selbst zu Streamen und keine Video/Bildbearbeitung (höchstens mal als Laie) 
* bin allerdings kein Highcore Zocker, aber regelmäßig und viel in Richtung Adventure, Rollenspiele und Shooter.
* Grafikkarte wird wohl die GTX 1080 in Kombination mit einem Ryzen 1600.
* man rät mit eindringlich zu WQHD, also einer 2500er Auflösung

1) Wo ich mir noch unsicher bin ist, ob es ein 24- oder 27 Zoller werden sollte. 
Abstand zum PC beträgt etwa 75cm. Anhand welcher Kriterien sollte man diese Entscheidung treffen?
Mir geht es um eine möglichst langfristige Lösung.

2) Könnte man eigentlich, wenn die GPU mehr und mehr limitiert, die Auflösung auch reduzieren?

3) Sowohl der Acer 27 als auch in 24 Zoll gibt es (in den letzten 10 Tagen) immer mal wieder für 399 bzw. 520€.
a) Mutmaßlich wird das jetzt öfters bis Weihnachten passieren, gerade bei Monitoren oder?

b) Gibt es denn neue Erkenntnisse, was diese vier Modelle (in 24 und 27 Zoll) betrifft?
Produktvergleich Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz, Dell S2716DG, ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR | Geizhals Deutschland
Produktvergleich Acer Predator XB241YUbmiprz, AOC Agon AG241QG, Dell S2417DG | Geizhals Deutschland 

c) Es geht für mich nicht nur um die Frage 24 vs. 27 Zoll, sondern auch darum, dass Acer angeblich keinen guten Service bietet.
Mir ist klar, dass sich meist nur unzufriedene Kunden im Internet äußern, aber es scheint da keinen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen den beiden zu geben:
Acer Reviews | Read Customer Service Reviews of www.acer.com
ASUS Reviews | Read Customer Service Reviews of www.asus.com

Top 977 Reviews and Complaints about Acer
https://www.consumeraffairs.com/computers/asus.html?page=2

Ach ja, Dell ist auch nicht besser:
https://www.trustpilot.com/search?query=dell
https://www.consumeraffairs.com/computers/dell_svc.html

d) Oder habt ihr noch ganz andere Modellempfehlungen?

Woher kommt es also, dass Acer immer besonders negativ erwähnt wird und was mache ich denn nun?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Stanlibuda04 (13. November 2017)

Hallo Bastian 83,

ich stehe vor genau dem selben Problem, da die Kombination 144 HZ, G-Sync, WQHD , TN-Panel und 27 Zoll sich ja anscheinend nur auf diese 3 Modelle reduzieren lässt.

Hast du schon weitere Erfahrungen gesammelt oder gibt es neue Erkenntnisse bezüglich der Qualitätskontrollen etc. ? Die scheinen ja im letzten Jahr nicht so gut gewesen zu sein.

Sollte man einfach auf ein gutes Angebot warten und dann zuschlagen? Ich bin eher ein Gelegenheitsspieler, der aber gerne Rennsimulationen und Strategiespiele spielt.

Ich bin mir echt unsicher, weil es so unterschiedliche Meinungen in den Foren gibt. Es würde mich echt interessieren, ob man mittlerweile klarere Empfehlungen hinsichtlich der Modelle aussprechen kann.

Ich hoffe es gibt Erfahrungen 

Vielen Dank


----------



## PCGH_Manu (14. November 2017)

Stanlibuda04 schrieb:


> Hallo Bastian 83,
> Ich bin mir echt unsicher, weil es so unterschiedliche Meinungen in den Foren gibt. Es würde mich echt interessieren, ob man mittlerweile klarere Empfehlungen hinsichtlich der Modelle aussprechen kann.
> Vielen Dank



Da gefühlt mittlerweile jeder zweite Thread nach WQHD@144Hz sucht, kann ich meine aktuellen Empfehlungen mittlerweile knapp zusammenfassen:
- Der Preis-Leistungskracher ist aktuell der AOC Agon AG271QG, 27" - ein IPS-Panel, der nicht viel  teurer ist als gute(!) TN-Panels mit gleichen Eigenschaften. Für 680 euro also die aktuelle eierlegende Wollmilchsau
- Wer dennoch zu TN greifen möchte, sollte meiner Meinung nach auf echte 8 Bit (statt 6 Bit+FRC) achten. Den Unterschied halte ich für gravierender als zwischen TN und IPS generell, mal vom Blickwinkel abgesehen.
-Panel-Lotterie: Zum Glück gibt's ja das zweiwöchige Widerrufsrecht. Im Zweifel hilft nur Ausprobieren.


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2017)

Die "echten" 8bit TN WQHD 144Hz Monitore sind aber rar gesät.
Zumal man sich da entweder auf Geizhals oder Tests verlassen muss.


----------



## Ernie12345 (15. November 2017)

bin zZ auch auf dem 1080ti Trip (Black Friday abwarten) und dann eines dieser Schätzchen hier  bin gespannt


----------

